# Running Bear Results.....



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, That was fast gettting the scores posted. Great job. Hope you guys saved some of that lemon pie for us less fortunate ones who couldn't make it.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I tried to do it a bit quicker.......but some guys named Nuge and Tinker held me up as I was leaving!!

Great to see you again Tink and Nuge....great to meet you.....next time we spend a little more time hanging out....(these guys are just so popular at all the shoots they go to.....!!!)


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Just be glad they didn't have Andy with them... you'd still be there.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jd why would you say posted for ted it should be for pic remember hes the score keeper...and all the other guys who wanted the fca scores... lol lol good to see ya and that heat was brutal.. but the swim in trout lake sure made up for it ..


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Richard and I had a great time this weekend.
A special thanks to all of those who worked so hard to again make the Running Bear one of this years great shoots and again the food was top notch as usual.
The course was challenging and fun and the best part was NO RAIN.
A special thanks to Rick and Kelly Marchand and Garry Labelle for letting us tag along for 80 fun filled targets. Good luck on your bear hunt too.
Great shooting Kelly for winning the bet with Garry.
Thanks Ted for again sharing the campfire and fireworks and we can't forget Tinker and Nuge.
Andy,you missed out on a good one!!!
Looking forward to next years shoot.:darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Stop it Boyz I'm getting misty over here!!!!

lol, I cant speak for Nuge but I had a Blast, very well run event as always, and my hats off to the group at RB again this year. I missed the last two years due to some health comps and it felt great to be back to this shoot and see some old friends and meet some new ones I hope. I hope we didnt upset anyone Sat night but we were weren't that loud eh! 
LMFAO (thanks Rick). Im sure we will hook up again and have some fun at the next one.
and Crazymoose FUB...........LOL


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

BTW we saw three canoes full of moose meat on the way home yum I like moose meat

LOL


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

hotwheels is that the only one you remember? GOOD then they will all sound new again next year.
Great meeting you guys, I'll be bring a camera crew next year and it will all be documented.....how that sound? could be a great way to make a little black mail coin...I like it.
In leaving, I'll leave you with this little bit of info Hotwheels.....it doesn't always taste great ;-)

(rick)


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Man it was great to get to that shoot again, what a blast! Good seeing some old faces and seeing some new ones as well. Holy smokes my sides still hurt from Saturday night, I haven't laughed that hard in a long time

Paulie: I think you've talked me into joining the dark side, might be time to put the wheels up for a while

JDoupe: North Bay puts on a hell of a shoot and we'll have to have a couple of bevvies next time around

Thanks again gang for a first class event!


----------



## pointystik (Aug 7, 2007)

*Running bear Results*

Jason, thanks for posting the results. It really is appreciated.

Ming


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

No trouble. Had a great time. Hope you and your crew have recovered from the W/E!!!


----------



## prowl (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for attending. It was a blast as usual and look forward to seeing you all again next year.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hate to ask but whos prowl no info on bio not even a full name ?????


----------

